# Bloated Beardie



## hanzy01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello
My 8 year old beardie male has not eaten for nearly a week and last did a weird bubble/gas poop on 5 days ago in the bath. Since then he has been very lethargic and looks bloated/puffed out around his middle. He also keeps doing a gulping/swallowing thing, but not opening his mouth (so not gulping air). His tummy is not hard and I have given him 2 baths where he has drank a little water. He is not even interested in his fav foods. I do not think he in impacted as he was pooping regular before, his temps have not changed since day I got him 6 years ago.
He looks really sad, can anyone offer any help or advise?


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Go to the Vets I would say... What type of substrate do you use? Sometimes it can take a while for the effects of impaction to set in although I am nowhere near experienced enough to recommend anything other than to go the vets and let someone have a look over him even if its just for peace of mind and reassurance.

Stu


----------



## hanzy01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Stu
He has been on kids play sand for about 3 years and been fine. I'm going to get him into the vets first thing Monday and hope they can help.
Do you think I should keep bathing him? As I didn't want to keep disturbing him if he is in any pain?! Or would spraying/feeding water be better?
My poor boy


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

My beardies have been kept on play sand with no problems and I wouldn't bath him too much as I'm not sure if he is impacted if it would help and maybe just leave him be until Monday, sometimes I just drip water on the tips of their noses and they lick it off. What was the diet consisting of? Locus/Crickets/Mealworms

Do you use a UV of any sort although I'm sure this shouldn't have anything to do with it. Maybe one of the more experienced keepers will be along shortly to offer some advice.

Stu


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Impaction doesn't always make a dragon's belly feel hard. For example a beardie came into a mates shop, she had no UV or proper heat for about a couple of weeks (at her owner's not the shop!) was kept on sand and hadn't been eating properly. At the shop she was given a bath to help hydrate her, next thing she's pooping out something nasty and it had a really high amount of sand in with it! This suprised me as her belly didn't feel hard! After doing this for a few days after (she stayed at the shop, kept on paper, proper UV and heat) her poos slowly became more normal and she started eating again. 

But nobody can diagnose over the internet, not properly so hopefully the vet will be able to help more than any of us can. Good luck.


----------



## hanzy01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm going to give him a bath this morning as it looks as if he has already been in his water tray, so I'm guessing he wants water. I'm also going to get him to the vets tomorrow and will keep you posted.

Thanks for your help


----------



## hanzy01 (Jun 15, 2013)

So I've just bathed him and he drank some water, but is it normal for him to get the urge to poop in the warm water (even tho he hasn't eaten for 6 days) or is that because he has something to poop?

He is still doing this gulping/swallowing thing??


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Pooping in the bath is normal for most beardies (Mine does it all the time even though he goes regularly in the vivarum, Which Boris decided to do just as i type this!)
For soemthing to come out though something has to have gone in so he has to be eating something but the question is what is he eating.

The gulping and swallowing i wouldnt like to hazard a guess but the vets will definatly need to take a look at him as there could be a few things causing it.


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Any news? How's he doing?


----------



## hanzy01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just got back from the Vets and he has an infection in his mouth (bumpy & discoloured tongue) which he is now on antibiotics for 10 days, however there is a grape size lump in his lower abdomen (base of tail). He had an x-ray and the vet doesn't think it is impaction, but possibly a growth or abscess! Also he said that he could have kidney trouble if he is drinking a lot of water. 
So I guess I just have to wait and see if the antibiotics perk him up and get him eating again, if not then I'm not really sure!!


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hope he gets better quick, have to keep us updated on his progress.

Stu


----------



## hanzy01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Will do, thanks


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh dear :/ Good Luck! I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## hanzy01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all

Just wanted to let you know that I had Riddick put to sleep last night. He hadn't got any better and seemed to be struggling for breath so I decided it was the best option for him and the vet agreed.


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Its a shame when things like this happen.

are you getting a post mortem done for it or will you just leave it as is?


----------



## hanzy01 (Jun 15, 2013)

I thought about it as I would of liked to know what the lump was, but at the time I was rather upset and just wanted to burry him with my other lizard, also the vet didn't offer or mention it so didn't.

He was a beautiful boy, I had him for 6 years and loved every minute of it. Really gutted


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this


----------

